# short term storage



## Sir Traveller (May 14, 2018)

Hello everyone


I have a 2003 Ford V10 ( 4 winds hurricane ), staying in South California . I want to know the best tips for short term storage ( around 4 months ), regarding batteries ( keep connected or disconnect ) and any other tips, I am very new to RVs so any tips will help.


----------



## zac blankenship (May 26, 2018)

We store our Class C when not in use. On an average I go start it and run everything at least once a month. Personal preference but I would think 4 months without any activity (battery, tires, etc) wouldn’t be good for longevity of the RV.


----------

